# La soluzione "migliore"



## sabrina (16 Agosto 2012)

Salve a tutti sono nuova,
mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni. 
2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
Lavora esclusivamente di notte da 4 anni, di giorno dorme. 
Una volta scoperto, d'istinto l'ho sbattuto fuori casa per circa una settimana. 
Lui mi ha chiesto di dargli una seconda possibilità e "per il bene della figlia" ci ho provato.
mi sono sbattuta in faccia un bel sorriso e ho finto che nulla sia successo...
ma ad ogni sorriso finto moriva un pezzo di me...
è come se cercassi di soffocare con un tovagliolo da bar un orso...
non ho più fiducia in lui e il lavoro nottorno sicuramente non aiuta...
Odio se solo prova ad avvicinarsi anche solo per un abbraccio.
e più passa il tempo e più mi rendo conto che non credo di farcela a passarci sopra.
Sono costantemente triste, delusa e fingere allegria con mia figlia sta diventando pesantissimo e non voglio che lei paghi le conseguenze delle cazzate fatte dagli adulti...
Vorrei solo andarmene da quella casa, ma mi hanno consigliato di non farlo...non lo so... non ci capisco nulla di leggi, separazioni, avvocati...
mi potete aiutare a capire meglio? cos'è una separazione consensuale?
non voglio i suoi soldi, non voglio privargli di vedere sua figlia...ma vorrei semplicemente non essere costretta a vederlo/sentirlo tutti i giorni e tornare  per quanto possibile a vivere e ad essere la mamma felice e piena di vita che ero prima di questa triste scoperta...
grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni.
> 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
> Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
> ...



Non so che dire ...
mi spiace che per questa scoperta di punto in bianco 
tu possa pensare già ad una separazione..
ma se è quello che vuoi veramente tu .... Va bene per tutti....

Sicura che sotto non ci sia altro?


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni.
> 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
> Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
> ...


ciao
benvenuta ( si fa per dire)
non so quale sia la soluzione migliore
ma una cosa mi sento di dirtela,
 per due mesi ti sei stampata in faccia un sorriso cercando di andare avanti facendo finta di nulla
purtroppo anche se cerchiamo di ignorare
i problemi e le emozioni
poi riemergono in modo prepotente
cerca di parlare con tuo marito
chiarisciti ogni dubbio
e poi fai la  cosa che ti fa stare meglio


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

Ciao e benvenuta Sabrina,

mi spiace per la tua scoperta e capisco la tua delusione e la tua sofferenza.

Due mesi sono pochi per pensare alla separazione, il consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di provare a stare per un po separati e vedere se magari piano piano il vostro rapporto possa essere ricostruito.
Ora come ora, purtoppo, stai agendo d'istinto... lo "schifo" che provi nell'essere toccata da lui è normale..ma se "lavorate" insieme forse qualcosa da salvare ancora c'è.... 

provaci....

un abbraccio


----------



## sabrina (16 Agosto 2012)

prima che io incontrassi lui, alcune brutte vicissitudini mi hanno portato a considerare la fiducia nel prossimo come un elemento fondamentale sul quale basare un rapporto.
Difficilmente mi fido di qualcuno, ma lui ci era riuscito.

Ci siamo sempre detti che se mai uno dei due avesse in qualche modo provato interesse per altre persone sarebbe stato meglio dirselo, che il tradimento era sciocco ed inutile ecc... tutte parole a quanto pare...

solo che io ci credevo...

no Luna non c'è altro...  solo il costante pensiero che lui esca non per andare a lavoro ma per chissà cosa fare, solo l'mmagine di lui avvinghiato ad un altra, solo le loro chattate erotiche, solo l'aver dovuto vendere la fede nunziale per tirare a campare mentre lui si presentava all'appuntamento con lei con un mazzo di fiori...mentre io facevo la spesa con la calcolatrice...
no Luna non c'è altro...


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> prima che io incontrassi lui, alcune brutte vicissitudini mi hanno portato a considerare la fiducia nel prossimo come un elemento fondamentale sul quale basare un rapporto.
> Difficilmente mi fido di qualcuno, ma lui ci era riuscito.
> 
> Ci siamo sempre detti che se mai uno dei due avesse in qualche modo provato interesse per altre persone sarebbe stato meglio dirselo, che il tradimento era sciocco ed inutile ecc... tutte parole a quanto pare...
> ...


Cara Sabrina, 
il mondo difficilmente gira nel senso in cui noi vogliamo.... 
magari quella di tuo marito è stata una "sbandata" in un momento di difficoltà!
come si comporta lui ora con te?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> prima che io incontrassi lui, alcune brutte vicissitudini mi hanno portato a considerare la fiducia nel prossimo come un elemento fondamentale sul quale basare un rapporto.
> Difficilmente mi fido di qualcuno, ma lui ci era riuscito.
> 
> Ci siamo sempre detti che se mai uno dei due avesse in qualche modo provato interesse per altre persone sarebbe stato meglio dirselo, che il tradimento era sciocco ed inutile ecc... tutte parole a quanto pare...
> ...




capisco la delusione.....

Coraggiosa a farti trovare all'appuntamento ...
e poi ad aspettalo a casa senza bazuka.....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Cara Sabrina,
> il mondo difficilmente gira nel senso in cui noi vogliamo....
> magari quella di tuo marito è stata una "sbandata" in un momento di difficoltà!
> come si comporta lui ora con te?



Non credo sia per la sbandata ...
ma per il mazzo di fiori...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> capisco la delusione.....
> 
> Coraggiosa a farti trovare all'appuntamento ...
> e poi ad aspettalo a casa senza bazuka.....


Capisci che cosa mia moglie non mi perdonerebbe?
Non il fatto che mi veda magari con altre donne...ma il fatto che sputtano schei per i fiori e magari lei deve fare la spesa con il contagocce eh?
Capisci?


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo sia per la sbandata ...
> ma per il mazzo di fiori...


il mazzo di fiori mi sembra il male minore....


----------



## Simy (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci che cosa mia moglie non mi perdonerebbe?
> Non il fatto che mi veda magari con altre donne...ma il fatto che sputtano schei per i fiori e magari lei deve fare la spesa con il contagocce eh?
> Capisci?


----------



## aristocat (16 Agosto 2012)

*il mazzo di fiori*

Il mazzo di fiori (mediamente 40, 50 euro?) in una situazione in cui io non possa neanche comprarmi il pane sarebbe il simbolo che io ho sposato un imbecille senza spina dorsale.

Oltre al dolore per l'inganno si aggiungerebbe la preoccupazione per il fatto che non posso contare su un padre concreto e affidabile per i miei figli.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori (mediamente 40, 50 euro?) in una situazione in cui io non possa neanche comprarmi il pane sarebbe il simbolo che io ho sposato un imbecille senza spina dorsale.
> 
> Oltre al dolore per l'inganno si aggiungerebbe la preoccupazione per il fatto che non posso contare su un padre concreto e affidabile per i miei figli.
> 
> ari


Si perchè magari brontoli con la moglie se spende per la famiglia e poi getti il denaro così.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

Comunque io ho trovato un sacco di cose qui...

http://www.separazioneconsensuale.net/

Direi solo che la separazione esonera dalla convivenza e lega i coniugi secondo un altro sistema che non prevede la frequentazione assidua. Oggi si può fare anche con un solo avvocato. 
Il giudice ratifica solo che quello che avete stabilito voi due per voi due, sia secondo legge.
Ma ti sconsiglio di usare la separazione come una punizione contro di lui.
E ti invito a provare a pensare a quello che stava combinando come una "bravata".
Se poi sei in difficoltà economiche, sappi che dopo sarà peggio.
Perchè vivere in due case è dispendioso. No?

Infine io ho sempre visto le donne separate: tribolare.
( ma ovvio io incontro sempre le sfigate, lo so, )


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> prima che io incontrassi lui, alcune brutte vicissitudini mi hanno portato a considerare la fiducia nel prossimo come un elemento fondamentale sul quale basare un rapporto.
> Difficilmente mi fido di qualcuno, ma lui ci era riuscito.
> 
> Ci siamo sempre detti che se mai uno dei due avesse in qualche modo provato interesse per altre persone sarebbe stato meglio dirselo, che il tradimento era sciocco ed inutile ecc... tutte parole a quanto pare...
> ...


Non c'è altro?????   direi che c'è tantissimo.    l'essere venuto meno alla parola data,l'essersene fregato dei vostri problemi economici,insomma l'aver pensato solo a se stesso mentre tu addirittura la fede ti 6 dovuta impegnare.....


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori (mediamente 40, 50 euro?) in una situazione in cui io non possa neanche comprarmi il pane sarebbe il simbolo che io ho sposato un imbecille senza spina dorsale.
> 
> Oltre al dolore per l'inganno si aggiungerebbe la preoccupazione per il fatto che non posso contare su un padre concreto e affidabile per i miei figli.
> 
> ari


già...il problema è esattamente questo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è altro?????   direi che c'è tantissimo.    l'essere venuto meno alla parola data,l'essersene fregato dei vostri problemi economici,insomma l'aver pensato solo a se stesso mentre tu addirittura la fede ti 6 dovuta impegnare.....


Mah...mah...la fai pì grossa di quella che è...
Lui è così pastroccion che si è fatto sgamare...lì ci voleva na scenatona biblica e dirgli dai torna dentro la vita reale dai...smettila di fare ste cretinate che hai famiglia sulle spalle no?
Come quella volta che...insomma ragazzi uno si apparta con l'amica.
Lei gli pratica una fellatio in auto.
La moglie li becca e inizia a dare pacche in testa con l'ombrello alla tizia che per istinto morde il ciccio del povero marito...

Dai ste cose succedono no?


----------



## perplesso (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...mah...la fai pì grossa di quella che è...
> Lui è così pastroccion che si è fatto sgamare...lì ci voleva na scenatona biblica e dirgli dai torna dentro la vita reale dai...smettila di fare ste cretinate che hai famiglia sulle spalle no?
> Come quella volta che...insomma ragazzi uno si apparta con l'amica.
> Lei gli pratica una fellatio in auto.
> ...


se veramente Sabrina deve stare attenta al centesimo nel fare la spesa (e di questi tempi ce ne stanno di situazioni del genere) e questo spende 30-40 euro per un mazzo di fiori all'amante......sì ste cose succedono,certo Conte.

Ma riempiono anche i tribunali civili di tutta Italia


----------



## contepinceton (16 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se veramente Sabrina deve stare attenta al centesimo nel fare la spesa (e di questi tempi ce ne stanno di situazioni del genere) e questo spende 30-40 euro per un mazzo di fiori all'amante......sì ste cose succedono,certo Conte.
> 
> Ma riempiono anche i tribunali civili di tutta Italia


Ed è ora di finirla di ingrassare gli avvocati a sto modo.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (16 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Capisci che cosa mia moglie non mi perdonerebbe?
> Non il fatto che mi veda magari con altre donne...ma il fatto che sputtano schei per i fiori e magari lei deve fare la spesa con il contagocce eh?
> Capisci?


Si capisco e anche per me non sarebbe facile passarci sopra...
Vedessi o sapessi che mio marito fa per qualcun'altra qualche cosa che a me non fa non lo perdonerei...



Simy ha detto:


> il mazzo di fiori mi sembra il male minore....



Il mazzo di fiori è importante .. è un gesto ma magari lui a lei non ha mai fatto un gesto del genere o non lo fa più 
per risparmiare o anche solo perchè da per scontato un rapporto...
e poi da ma io mi immagino la faccia di lui con i fiori in mano e lì c'è pure tua moglie che vede quanto sei coglione...
deve essere stata una brutta botta....


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Agosto 2012)

Sabrina, mi dispiace.


la soluzione migliore è quella di considerarlo un uomo che gestisce la sua pompa idraulica come puo'.


che poi,  abbia un volto e un nome sai...poco fa la differenza.

ma per arrivare svuotare di significato una pompa idraulica non è facile.


e quando poi ci sei riuscita, qualcuno cercherà di convincerti che c'è pompa e pompa.


Quando riderai anche di questo...allora sai libera.


----------



## sabrina (17 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non c'è altro?????   direi che c'è tantissimo.    l'essere venuto meno alla parola data,l'essersene fregato dei vostri problemi economici,insomma l'aver pensato solo a se stesso mentre tu addirittura la fede ti 6 dovuta impegnare.....



il mio dire "solo" era ovviamente ironico...
è che forse sono all'antica (o bigotta chissà) ma la risposta di Lunapiena mi aveva turbato...




> mi spiace che per questa scoperta di punto in bianco
> tu possa pensare già ad una separazione..
> ma se è quello che vuoi veramente tu .... Va bene per tutti....
> 
> ...



come per dire...per così poco...
per me non è poco...per me la fiducia è tutto!


----------



## sabrina (17 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori (mediamente 40, 50 euro?) in una situazione in cui io non possa neanche comprarmi il pane sarebbe il simbolo che io ho sposato un imbecille senza spina dorsale.
> 
> Oltre al dolore per l'inganno si aggiungerebbe la preoccupazione per il fatto che non posso contare su un padre concreto e affidabile per i miei figli.
> 
> ari


ecco aristocat,
hai centrato il punto... 
cavolo..da quando è nata mia figlia, qualsiasi mia decisione è automaticamente presa pensando alle conseguenze che quest'ultima potrebbe avere su di lei, poi al resto... è la natura!

Paradossalmente avrei preferito che si fosse innamorato, oh può succedere, al cuore non si comanda, conosci una persona interessante la frequenti e succede...
ne avrei certamente sofferto, ma vederlo la, con i fiori in mano, emozionato come un ragazzino solo per del sesso.... mi ha fatto di uno schifo e di una tristezza...


----------



## sabrina (17 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> capisco la delusione.....
> 
> Coraggiosa a farti trovare all'appuntamento ...
> e poi ad aspettalo a casa senza bazuka.....



no..non è stato coraggio...
ma non potevo (volevo) credere che ciò che avevo letto era stato davvero scritto da mio marito...
per 3 giorni ho continuato a fare ciò che faccio sempre. mi svegliavo andavo a lavoro accudivo mia figlia e andavo a dormire, e di nuovo sveglia, lavoro figlia ecc..come un automa... 
Avevo bisogno di vederlo là, per evitare che qualora alle mie accuse lui si difendesse accampando chissà quale bugia, pensa un pò... gli avrei concesso il beneficio del dubbio...


----------



## sabrina (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque io ho trovato un sacco di cose qui...
> 
> http://www.separazioneconsensuale.net/
> 
> ...


grazie per il link



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti sconsiglio di usare la separazione come una punizione contro di lui.
> E ti invito a provare a pensare a quello che stava combinando come una "bravata".Se poi sei in difficoltà economiche, sappi che dopo sarà peggio.
> Perchè vivere in due case è dispendioso. No?


si è vero è dispendioso
e per questo dovrei quindi perdonare? passarci sopra?
dargli una pacca sulla spalla e dirgli "ma si dai...è stata una bravata..."
triste e ottusa come prospettiva...


----------



## sabrina (17 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Sabrina, mi dispiace.
> 
> 
> la soluzione migliore è quella di considerarlo un uomo che gestisce la sua pompa idraulica come puo'.
> ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è ora di finirla di ingrassare gli avvocati a sto modo.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


da domani metto all'asta mattarelli di tutte le misure


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> grazie per il link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai!

chi tradisce lo farà ancora se non capisce (o non vuol capire) quale danno ha procurato e fin quando lo tolleri senza fare nulla non cambia.

dall'altro canto, chi tradisce potrebbe averlo fatto per tappare un buco affettivo, non obbligatoriamente derivante dal vostro rapporto.

ma, penso e ripenso, forse è meglio che lo passi sotto il rullo compressore e dio riconosce i suoi, perché almeno sfoghi la tua rabbia e risani i tuoi sentimenti feriti, mentre lui dovrà stare attento dove mettere i piedi, non solo per ordinaria amministrazione, ma soprattutto per rinconquistare te.


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mai!
> 
> chi tradisce lo farà ancora se non capisce (o non vuol capire) quale danno ha procurato e fin quando lo tolleri senza fare nulla non cambia.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non so che dire ...
> mi spiace che per questa scoperta di punto in bianco
> tu possa pensare già ad una separazione..
> ma se è quello che vuoi veramente tu .... Va bene per tutti....
> ...


lungimirante..:up::up::up::up:


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> mai!
> 
> chi tradisce lo farà ancora se non capisce (o non vuol capire) quale danno ha procurato e fin quando lo tolleri senza fare nulla non cambia.
> 
> ...


Sono completamente d'accordo con te.....


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

Dagli ancora una possibilità.
Sarà dura e dovrai sforzarti, ma quello che c'è stato tra voi lo merita.
Se poi dentro di te non cambia niente e resta solo un nero dolore allora ognuno per la sua strada.
Potrai sempre dire che c'hai provato, non avrai rimpianti ed a tua figlia potrai dire che ce l'hai messa tutto.
Pensiero personale, il mio.
Ben poco imparziale.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni.
> 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
> Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
> ...


combina un appuntamento in rete con me..


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> combina un appuntamento in rete con me..


Dì la verità. Tu sei uno psicologo. Di quelli bravi, eh?


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Dì la verità. Tu sei uno psicologo. Di quelli bravi, eh?


 cerco di sdrammatizzare e dai.. rilassati amico russo


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> cerco di sdrammatizzare e dai.. rilassati amico russo


Anche io scherzavo....:carneval:...
E' che prendevo le parti della nostra amica nel caso in cui non fosse stata tanto disposta a sdrammatizzare...:smile:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Anche io scherzavo....:carneval:...
> E' che prendevo le parti della nostra amica nel caso in cui non fosse stata tanto disposta a sdrammatizzare...:smile:


in certi casi bisogna sdrammatizzare, anche se comunque il problema va affrontato seriamemte... intanto piacere di conoscerti Kgb:up:


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> in certi casi bisogna sdrammatizzare, anche se comunque il problema va affrontato seriamemte... intanto piacere di conoscerti Kgb:up:


Concordo.
Se non si sdrammatizza si rischia di uscire di testa.
Anche e soprattutto per chi viveva tutto tranquillo nel suo universo e si è trovato  un bel palo di 3 metri nel didrio  ....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Se non si sdrammatizza si rischia di uscire di testa.
> Anche e soprattutto per chi viveva tutto tranquillo nel suo universo e si è trovato un bel palo di 3 metri nel didrio ....


ahaha pensa che a qualcuno potrebbe anche essere piaciuto ahhahaha:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> il mio dire "solo" era ovviamente ironico...
> è che forse sono all'antica (o bigotta chissà) ma la risposta di Lunapiena mi aveva turbato...
> 
> 
> ...


Sabrina nessuno può dirti se è oggettivamente poco o oggettivamente tanto.
Casomai gli avvocati sono degli specialisti nel trasformare una cazzata in una cosa gravissima e una cosa gravissima in una cazzata.

Tu puoi vedere quanto è grave sto episodio se lo confronti con tutto il resto che hai vissuto con questo uomo.
Allora: è na follia di un momento o è l'episodio più ardito di una serie di mancanze nel rapporto?
Cioè sta a te dire se è stato un episodio o questa è la famigerata goccia che fa traboccare il vaso e spinge una donna alla separazione, dove separazione è: ok carino io mi vedo costretta a prendere le distanze da te perchè non voglio uscirne pazza dallo starti accanto.

A me ha sempre aiutato la consapevolezza certa di non potermi mai fidare completamente di nessuno.
Del resto Cristo dice: chi è fedele nel poco lo sarà anche nel molto.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> grazie per il link
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Devi vedere tu se fare buon viso a cattivo gioco.
Parliamo del lavoro.
Per quante persone il lavoro è realizzazione professionale?
Per quante persone è un obbligo per portare a casa la pagnotta?

Intendevo che tu puoi sempre prendere lui per il copin ( come si dice da noi) e obbligarlo a crescere come uomo.
Perchè ha delle responsabilità verso la sua famiglia.

Non ti dico di perdonare, ma di soprassedere per ragioni di stato.


----------



## perplesso (17 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> il mio dire "solo" era ovviamente ironico...
> è che forse sono all'antica (o bigotta chissà) ma la risposta di Lunapiena mi aveva turbato...
> 
> 
> ...


non è una questione di antichità o modernità

è il supremo egoismo dimostrato,oltre ovviamente alla fiducia tradita.....a far pensare.

Senza starti a fare i conti in tasca....io,al posto tuo, ad una separazione,nel medio termine.....ci penserei


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo sia per la sbandata ...
> ma per il mazzo di fiori...


Si ...il mazzo di fiori e' una bastonata bella tosta....


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il mazzo di fiori mi sembra il male minore....


Donare un mazzo di fiori simboleggia donare amore
e questo va gia' oltre un tradimento di solo sesso....


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Donare un mazzo di fiori simboleggia donare amore
> e questo va gia' oltre un tradimento di solo sesso....


si, per carità....
ma a volte si regala anche solo per "fare colpo"


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...mah...la fai pì grossa di quella che è...
> Lui è così pastroccion che si è fatto sgamare...lì ci voleva na scenatona biblica e dirgli dai torna dentro la vita reale dai...smettila di fare ste cretinate che hai famiglia sulle spalle no?
> Come quella volta che...insomma ragazzi uno si apparta con l'amica.
> Lei gli pratica una fellatio in auto.
> ...


Sai che una volta ho visto per strada due donne che stavano menando un'uomo in disperata fuga.
Una era l'amante sudamericana con (addirittura) il frustino, e l'altra, la moglie con il bastone
 che le stavano dando al marito di santa ragione....
Uno spettacolo davvero divertente....


----------



## tenebroso67 (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, per carità....
> ma a volte si regala anche solo per "fare colpo"


Si.....anche.....
ma agli occhi della moglie in quel momento sara' schizzato fuori il sangue dalla rabbia....


----------



## sabrina (18 Agosto 2012)

non lo so...(oggi poi è una giornata nera)
ma non riesco a vedere il suo "farò di tutto per riconquistare la tua fiducia"
sono passati "solo" 2 mesi e tutto per lui è tornato nella normalità
si comporta come se nulla fosse accaduto, 2 settimane dopo la bufera ha pure pensato di "chiedere" del sesso...ma che caxxo di sensibilità hai?!? 
critica il marito di mia sorella (che è un vero rompiscatole lo ammetto) e mentre lo fa io continuo a pensare:"cuciti quella bocca!! non hai il diritto di criticare tu!" 
continua a tenersi il cellulare ben saldo... lo tiene sotto il cuscino quando dorme
e se qualche volta l'ho trovato in giro, vuoto nessun messaggio...neanche i miei dove gli chiedo di comprare chessò il pane.. pulito! ....  

dalla prossima settimana andrò in terapia, non riesco a gestire la rabbia e con una bambina meravigliosa che chiama costantemente mamma è dura mantenere la calma, lei è l'unica che mi rende felice...
a pensarci bene
mi innervosisce anche questo, dover andare in terapia per colpa sua!!!


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si.....anche.....
> ma agli occhi della moglie in quel momento sara' schizzato fuori il sangue dalla rabbia....


è ovvio! ci mancherebbe infatti non lo sto giustificando!
dico solo che spesso e volenteri i fiori non sono un segno d'amore...ma un modo carino per fare colpo!
insomma si sa che la maggior parte delle donne si scioglie davanti ad un mazzo di fiori :smile:


----------



## sabrina (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Cara Sabrina,
> il mondo difficilmente gira nel senso in cui noi vogliamo....
> magari quella di tuo marito è stata una "sbandata" in un momento di difficoltà!
> come si comporta lui ora con te?


scusa Simy mi era sfuggita la tua domanda..
il suo comportamento è immutato, a parte la prima settimana dopo la scoperta (mentre era alla porta) sorprese a lavoro, cene fuori (2 volte in una settimana!!) regali... (sinceramente...troppo!) 
Ora si comporta come se non fosse successo nulla
non riesco a spiegarlo...ecco guarda un esempio molto stupido: è stato il mio compleanno qualche giorno fa, mia figlia mi aveva chiesto cosa avrei voluto in regalo (sono anni che non ci permettiamo regali di compleanno) le ho detto che visto che qualche giorno prima mio marito aveva rotto la mia spazzola preferita, ne avrei desiderato una nuova, sapevo che lei avrebbe riferito al marito e così è stato.
Torno dal lavoro il giorno del mio compleanno e la spazzola è lì..sulla lavatrice
Sarebbe stato carino se fosse stata incartata, anche solo nella busta di plastica della profumeria...e che lui avesse coinvolto mia figlia nella consegna...
Ok è una fesseria e me ne rendo conto...però magari iniziando dai gesti più piccoli, avrei visto l'impegno da parte sua...e invece nulla.


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> scusa Simy mi era sfuggita la tua domanda..
> il suo comportamento è immutato, a parte la prima settimana dopo la scoperta (mentre era alla porta) sorprese a lavoro, cene fuori (2 volte in una settimana!!) regali... (sinceramente...troppo!)
> Ora si comporta come se non fosse successo nulla
> non riesco a spiegarlo...ecco guarda un esempio molto stupido: è stato il mio compleanno qualche giorno fa, mia figlia mi aveva chiesto cosa avrei voluto in regalo (sono anni che non ci permettiamo regali di compleanno) le ho detto che visto che qualche giorno prima mio marito aveva rotto la mia spazzola preferita, ne avrei desiderato una nuova, sapevo che lei avrebbe riferito al marito e così è stato.
> ...



Ciao Sabrina,
capisco...e mi spiace..
vedi, è vero che due mesi sono pochi...ma è anche vero che le cose si risolvono in due! e lui deve metterci impegno se vuole recuperare il vostro rapporto!
non servono e regali costosi, le cene fuori o una marea di altre cazzate... è nella quotidianità che deve farti sentire importante...che devi farti capire che sei l'unica donna della sua vita....


----------



## perplesso (18 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> scusa Simy mi era sfuggita la tua domanda..
> il suo comportamento è immutato, a parte la prima settimana dopo la scoperta (mentre era alla porta) sorprese a lavoro, cene fuori (2 volte in una settimana!!) regali... (sinceramente...troppo!)
> Ora si comporta come se non fosse successo nulla
> non riesco a spiegarlo...ecco guarda un esempio molto stupido: è stato il mio compleanno qualche giorno fa, mia figlia mi aveva chiesto cosa avrei voluto in regalo (sono anni che non ci permettiamo regali di compleanno) le ho detto che visto che qualche giorno prima mio marito aveva rotto la mia spazzola preferita, ne avrei desiderato una nuova, sapevo che lei avrebbe riferito al marito e così è stato.
> ...


Noi uomini siamo semplici.   ha visto che l'hai riammesso in casa,che non mediti divorzi o separazioni e si è convinto che le cose si siano sistemate.

inutile usare la tattica del dico-non dico.   quello che vuoi spiegaglielo a chiare lettere,sennò è inutile.

Non ti so dire se andare in terapia abbia senso o meno.    io non la farei,ma io sono io e tu 6 tu 
ma se vedi che non riesci a superare.....


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Noi uomini siamo semplici.   ha visto che l'hai riammesso in casa,che non mediti divorzi o separazioni e si è convinto che le cose si siano sistemate.
> 
> inutile usare la tattica del dico-non dico.   quello che vuoi spiegaglielo a chiare lettere,sennò è inutile.
> 
> ...



bravo perply! bella risposta..... 

in terapia non ci andrei nemmeno io...però sono cose soggettive!


----------



## sabrina (18 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> Noi uomini siamo semplici. ha visto che l'hai riammesso in casa,che non mediti divorzi o separazioni e si è convinto che le cose si siano sistemate.
> 
> inutile usare la tattica del dico-non dico. quello che vuoi spiegaglielo a chiare lettere,sennò è inutile.
> 
> ...


ah no perplesso!
sono molto diretta nel quotidiano 
Ho da subito stabilito delle regole al suo rientro ovviamente parlandone con lui
ho ribadito più di una volta che, non mi sento ORA di prendere una decisione perchè so bene quale questa sia e che sarebbe dettata sicuramente dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla rabbia.
e mi sono assincerata che lui avesse capito.
Ora però, non è che posso star li tutti i giorni a dire cosa dovresti fare!
non vedo il suo impegno ecco..


----------



## sabrina (18 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo perply! bella risposta.....
> 
> in terapia non ci andrei nemmeno io...però sono cose soggettive!


qualche giorno fa, tornavo da lavoro e stavo andando a recuperare la figlia da mia suocera,
invece di girare per la strada di casa
ho spento il cellulare ed ho guidato senza meta per kilometri
sono "sparita" per ore
avevo bisogno di piangere e sfogarmi, non potevo farlo a lavoro...non potevo farlo davanti a mia figlia
alle 2.00 ho riacceso il cellulare, ed ho cercato di capire dove fossi perchè non ne avevo idea
ecco, questo non è da me.
è una reazione che primo non mi posso permettere avendo una quattrenne che mi aspeta e secondo non mi piace "perdere" il controllo
ecco perchè ho pensato alla terapia...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Donare un mazzo di fiori simboleggia donare amore
> e questo va gia' oltre un tradimento di solo sesso....


Oddio non esageriamo. Ricevo mazzi di fiori anche da persone alle quali faccio un favore o per il compleanno...


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oddio non esageriamo. Ricevo mazzi di fiori anche da persone alle quali faccio un favore o per il compleanno...


:up:


----------



## aristocat (19 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> scusa Simy mi era sfuggita la tua domanda..
> il suo comportamento è immutato, a parte la prima settimana dopo la scoperta (mentre era alla porta) sorprese a lavoro, cene fuori (2 volte in una settimana!!) regali... (sinceramente...troppo!)
> Ora si comporta come se non fosse successo nulla
> non riesco a spiegarlo...ecco guarda un esempio molto stupido: è stato il mio compleanno qualche giorno fa, mia figlia mi aveva chiesto cosa avrei voluto in regalo (sono anni che non ci permettiamo regali di compleanno) le ho detto che visto che qualche giorno prima mio marito aveva rotto la mia spazzola preferita, ne avrei desiderato una nuova, sapevo che lei avrebbe riferito al marito e così è stato.
> ...


Oh  Ma lo sanno tutti che il posto giusto per un simile regalo è il portaspazzole :unhappy::sonar:
Sulla lavatrice... come si fa?? :mexican:
Battute a parte... dovrebbe incanalare meglio la sua fantasia... e soprattutto cercare di capire meglio sua moglie...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> qualche giorno fa, tornavo da lavoro e stavo andando a recuperare la figlia da mia suocera,
> invece di girare per la strada di casa
> ho spento il cellulare ed ho guidato senza meta per kilometri
> sono "sparita" per ore
> ...



Sabrina, prima di essere mamma sei soprattutto una persona umana e non credo che questo sia perdere il controllo...anzi, io ci vedo una donna che aveva solo bisogno di trovare un momento suo per sfogarsi!
Se tu pensi che questo sia perdere il controllo io sono fuori controllo nei momenti di rabbia, alias una pazza invasata!

Quanto alla terapia, io l'ho fatta e a discapito di quello che pensano molti è davvero utile, almeno per me lo è stato perchè mi ha aiutato a capire delle cose!
Lo scorso martedì ero a cena con un'amica, lei si è separata dopo 5 anni di matrimonio e ha maturato la scelta da sola!
In seguito a un momento di smarrimento ha fatto terapia, anche lei ha detto che le è stata utile per sciogliere dei nodi molto importanti e capire cose di se stessa.

Non ti conosco ma da quel poco che ho letto mi sembri una Donna davvero in gamba e credo anche in grado di gestire la cosa da sola.....e ribadisco, credo sia perfettamente umana la tua reazione!

Un abbraccio e in bocca al lupo!


----------



## lunaiena (19 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> non lo so...(oggi poi è una giornata nera)
> ma non riesco a vedere il suo "farò di tutto per riconquistare la tua fiducia"
> sono passati "solo" 2 mesi e tutto per lui è tornato nella normalità
> si comporta come se nulla fosse accaduto, 2 settimane dopo la bufera ha pure pensato di "chiedere" del sesso...ma che caxxo di sensibilità hai?!?
> ...



Quoto Perplesso e ti consiglio di rileggere quello che ha scritto...
non dico che la terapia non serva se questo pensi che possa aiutarti...
Ma se stai così invece di far finta di niente come tra l'altro fa lui ma lui non capisce perchè fai così ....
Andate un giorno a fare un giro in un posto isolato llontano da tua figlia e riversagli addosso a chiare lettere quello che provi quello che pensi , quello che vuoi, e quello che pensi di fare ....urla più che puoi e poi torna in te...


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> ah no perplesso!
> sono molto diretta nel quotidiano
> Ho da subito stabilito delle regole al suo rientro ovviamente parlandone con lui
> ho ribadito più di una volta che, non mi sento ORA di prendere una decisione perchè so bene quale questa sia e che sarebbe dettata sicuramente dall'orgoglio ferito e dalla rabbia.
> ...


te l'ho detto.....lui pensa che le cose si siano sistemate.   continua con lo sciopero del sesso.

quando si vedrà sistematicamente respinto,vedrai che qualche domanda se la farà...e te la farà

PS: aver voglia di piangere senza essere vista da nessuno e specialmente dalla bambina è normale.
Non mi sembra motivazione sufficiente per andare in terapia.....finchè si tratta di raccogliere i tuoi sfoghi e cercare di distrarti un pò....bastiamo noi del forum

Formula garantita e a costo 0


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> te l'ho detto.....lui pensa che le cose si siano sistemate.   continua con lo sciopero del sesso.
> 
> quando si vedrà sistematicamente respinto,vedrai che qualche domanda se la farà...e te la farà
> 
> ...


Beh facile fare lo sciopero del sesso con chi ci fa schifo se ci viene vicino no?
Il problema è solo questo, ora, per l'ora Sabrina vede lui da un certo punto di vista...se si allontanano un po' magari si capiscono meglio...

Sappilo comunque che tante volte il famigerato sciopero del sesso crea disastri e prelude solo a ulteriori tensioni eh?


----------



## perplesso (19 Agosto 2012)

Probabile.  ma visto che Sabrina al momento non ha ottenuto risultati significativi in altro modo,tanto vale rischiare


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni.
> 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
> Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
> ...


Il mio consiglio è di rifletterci bene. Ora ti senti così e puoi sempre parlarne con lui per chiedergli del tempo.

Come ti sentiresti se vi separaste e lui si rifacesse una vita con un'altra donna (magari proprio quella della chat)?


----------



## Markos (28 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Sabrina!!!
Provo a darti il mio parere...
La botta che hai preso da tuo marito è stata sicuramente devastante (a proposito complimenti sinceri per il coraggio che hai dimostrato presentandoti al suo appuntamento con la tipa della chat) e un certo tipo di reazione è sicuramente inevitabile...
A titolo personale avrei sicuramente reagito come hai fatto tu almeno a livello pratico...
A livello psicologico (non ci sono mai passato e spero di non passarci mai) però dovrei sperimentare l'accaduto dal vivo per saperlo...
Un paio di fatti mi sembrano comunque assodati almeno per quanto vi riguarda (cioè te e tuo marito)..
1) Tu stai ancora malissimo tanto da pensare alla terapia come soluzione (non ci sarebbe niente di male intendiamoci)..
2) Lui si è scrollato la cosa di dosso molto alla svelta e, dopo alcune iniziali attenzioni francamente patetiche, si è buttato alle spalle l'accaduto ...
Questo non va assolutamente bene...
Io se fossi in te lo prenderei da parte e gli sputerei in faccia il tuo disagio senza alcuna remora facendogli pesare la cosa il più possibile...
Tu stai facendo tutto quello che puoi per salvare la famiglia ma anche lui DEVE metterci del suo aiutandoti a superare il trauma e questo lo dovresti pretendere...
Nel caso questo non avvenga prenderei in esame l'ipotesi della separazione a medio termine...
In bocca al lupo e facci sapere!!!


----------



## Zod (28 Agosto 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni.
> 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito si stava combinando un appuntamento con una conosciuta in rete qualche settimana prima, sapendo ora e posto dell'appuntamento mi ci sono fatta trovare anche io.
> Premetto che abbiamo una figlia di quasi 4 anni e che lui è un buon padre anche se abbastanza assente visto che il lavoro lo porta a star fuori casa 6 notti su 7.
> ...


Prima di questo episodio come definiresti il vostro rapporto di coppia? Non é che magari ti preoccupavi molto della famiglia e poco di voi? Sei cambiata molto dopo la nascita della bambina? Hai instaurato un clima di austerità in casa per esigenze economiche? Non é un controsenso fare la spesa con la calcolatrice e poi non preoccuparsi del costo di una terapia psicologica? Preoccuparsi per un mazzo di fiori non denota un eccessivo controllo economico delle sue spese?

Penso che problemi di comunicazione ne avete, del resto il suo lavoro notturno non aiuta. Da come si comporta sembra voler fuggire da un clima che non sopporta, ma senza perdere la famiglia, in particolare la bambina. Non mi sembra che ti ami. E neppure tu ami lui.

Dovete fare un bel confronto e capire cosa é successo, usare questo spiacevole episodio per crescere piuttosto che distruggere. Ritornate ad essere coppia, e non solo genitori.

Difficilmente riacquisterai fiducia se lui azzera e nasconde il cellulare. Sei sicura che sia la prima volta che ha fatto una sciocchezza del genere? Dovete parlare, ricreare una base su cui tentare di ricostruire. Come prima cosa capire se vi amate ancora. Se la risposta é si per entrambi, dovete coltivare quest'amore. Se la risposta é no, resta solo la separazione.

S*B


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Il mazzo di fiori (mediamente 40, 50 euro?) in una situazione in cui io non possa neanche comprarmi il pane sarebbe il simbolo che io ho sposato un imbecille senza spina dorsale.
> 
> Oltre al dolore per l'inganno si aggiungerebbe la preoccupazione per il fatto che non posso contare su un padre concreto e affidabile per i miei figli.
> 
> ari


non fiori ...ma opere di bene
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (29 Agosto 2012)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si ...il mazzo di fiori e' una bastonata bella tosta....


eh si.. all'amante il mazzo di fiori.. alla moglie  ha fatto solo il "mazzo".. dura da digerire


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

Markos ha detto:


> Ciao Sabrina!!!
> Provo a darti il mio parere...
> La botta che hai preso da tuo marito è stata sicuramente devastante (a proposito complimenti sinceri per il coraggio che hai dimostrato presentandoti al suo appuntamento con la tipa della chat) e un certo tipo di reazione è sicuramente inevitabile...
> A titolo personale avrei sicuramente reagito come hai fatto tu almeno a livello pratico...
> ...


Ma sinceramente, mi sembra che tu venga da un altro mondo lontanissimo...
Capisco: non vorrei sminuire la devastazione provata dall'utente, so che è genuina, ma CALMA RAGAZZI!!

Addirittura l'ipotesi della separazione a medio termine...sinceramente mi sembra un po' eccessivo.
Due mesi non sono nulla per ipotizzare una decisione di questa portata, e poi di questi tempi!!
Ma mi sembrate tutti matti da camicia di forza!!
Ma allora se si separa Sabrina, noi altri che dovremmo fare? Metterli alla gogna, mandarli al patibolo, le torture più macabre...
Lo capisco solo se, come ha detto il conte, questa è la famosa goccia che trabocca, se la situazione era già compromessa, se lui era già stato etichettato come uno stronzo, ma in caso contrario, come fate presto a sfare un matrimonio! E con una figlia anche.
Hanno già dei problemi economici ora figurarsi da separati...che si preparino a fare la fila alla Caritas.
Ora mi obietterai che l'analisi economica è cosa sgradevole a farsi in queste circostanze e che bisogna dare voce all'offesa e all'umiliazione ricevute.
Nobilissimo, ma purtroppo, oggi più che mai, dobbiamo soprattutto essere realisti e pragmatici e qui c'è una famiglia da salvaguardare in primis.
E scusami se sono troppo materialista...ma prova a pagare le bollette o il mutuo con la dignità che, secondo il tuo punto di vista, le verrebbe restituita con la separazione.
Maddai!!


----------



## demoralizio (31 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Sabrina,
mi dispiace molto per l'accaduto, e capisco in toto la situazione "bimbi".

Sicuramente sono l'ultimo che può parlare, anch'io sono fresco fresco di batosta (limortacc...) e ammetto che non ci sto capendo un cazzo di niente.
Però da quello che posso azzardare, mi sembra che tu valuti ciò che fa lui per te (ed è ovvio), attendi un gesto fatto in un certo modo (la spazzola nella carta giusta) o un segnale. Però mi metto nei suoi sporchi panni, non deve essere facile comunicare in modo efficace con una persona che ti sta odiando con tutte le forze che, però, non può sfogarsi apertamente data la presenza della bimba.

Secondo me dovresti vomitargli addosso l'odio, le preoccupazioni in separata sede, senza la bimba in casa.


----------



## Trasparenza (31 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma allora se si separa Sabrina, noi altri che dovremmo fare? Metterli alla gogna, mandarli al patibolo, le torture più macabre...
> Lo capisco solo se, come ha detto il conte, questa è la famosa goccia che trabocca, se la situazione era già compromessa, se lui era già stato etichettato come uno stronzo, ma in caso contrario, come fate presto a sfare un matrimonio! E con una figlia anche.
> Hanno già dei problemi economici ora figurarsi da separati...che si preparino a fare la fila alla Caritas.  :up:


quoto in toto (fa rima).
Diletta, hai per caso pratica con questioni matrimoniali? beh io di coppie separate e divorziate ne ho viste
a bizzeffe e lo sfascio di un matrimonio è sempre un evento traumatico. La separazione gaudente e giuliva esiste
solo nei telefilm americani, con gli ex coniugi che organizzano party danzerecci per festeggiare il lieto evento.
Siamo seri. La separazione provoca un impoverimento pauroso dei coniugi, andatelo a dire ad una
mia amica che l'anno scorso ha passato le vacanze in appartamento, quest'anno era in ... tenda
con la figlia piccola.  Senza il becco di un quattrino.
Intanto nel caso specifico rilevo che si, lui è stato stronzo, è andato all'appuntamento con la tipa
conosciuta in rete, ma c'era la moglie e se tanto mi dà tanto non ha ottenuto "il frutto sperato".
Sembra la classica storia di sesso, così ad occhio, ma certamente mi sbaglio.
Spero che gli sia bastata la severa punizione di una settimana all'addiaccio.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> quoto in toto (fa rima).
> Diletta, hai per caso pratica con questioni matrimoniali? beh io di coppie separate e divorziate ne ho viste
> a bizzeffe e lo sfascio di un matrimonio è sempre un evento traumatico. La separazione gaudente e giuliva esiste
> solo nei telefilm americani, con gli ex coniugi che organizzano party danzerecci per festeggiare il lieto evento.
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:
Quoto ma non posso approvarti...:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (31 Agosto 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> quoto in toto (fa rima).
> Diletta, *hai per caso pratica con questioni matrimoniali? *beh io di coppie separate e divorziate ne ho viste
> a bizzeffe e lo sfascio di un matrimonio è sempre un evento traumatico. La separazione gaudente e giuliva esiste
> solo nei telefilm americani, con gli ex coniugi che organizzano party danzerecci per festeggiare il lieto evento.
> ...



Per risponderti: no, non sono una terapeuta di coppia, ma lo è il mio psicologo e da lui apprendo tanto...
E comunque, basta guardarsi un po' in giro per realizzare quello che abbiamo detto entrambi, non ci vuole lo psicologo...diciamo che è un consigliere fidato in più che ho.
Fermo restando che nella mia situazione ci sono dentro io e che il cuore resta il mio ad essere ferito...

Tornando allo specifico: certo che è la classica storia di sesso, non ti sbagli davvero, se si va sulle chat non si cerca di sicuro l'amore della propria vita!!
Salvo casi rarissimi da mettere sul giornale!

E anzi oso e azzardo anche di più: da un lato era meglio che il frutto sperato venisse da lui gustato, così forse la voglia di fare una mattana sarebbe rientrata. Invece, rimanendo a metà, lui è ancora più insoddisfatto ora con in aggiunta tutto quello che gli si è rovesciato addosso (e non è ancora nulla...).      
In sostanza: una mina vagante!!!


----------



## Markos (2 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma sinceramente, mi sembra che tu venga da un altro mondo lontanissimo...


In effetti hai ragione lo confesso...
Sto scrivendo da Marte...


Diletta ha detto:


> Addirittura l'ipotesi della separazione a medio termine...sinceramente mi sembra un po' eccessivo.
> Due mesi non sono nulla per ipotizzare una decisione di questa portata, e poi di questi tempi!!
> Ma mi sembrate tutti matti da camicia di forza!!
> Ma allora se si separa Sabrina, noi altri che dovremmo fare? Metterli alla gogna, mandarli al patibolo, le torture più macabre...
> ...


Io ho espresso la mia umile opinione e non ho mai scritto che Sabrina debba separarsi di punto in bianco senza pensarci un secondo ma semplicemente prendere in considerazione la possibilità nel caso si verifichino certe condizioni.
Semplicemente con una persona che dopo aver fatto una cosa del genere non cerchi in maniera concreta di riguadagnarsi la mia stima e il mio affetto (appunto per la presenza della bambina..Appunto per questo lui dovrebbe muoversi e non far finta di niente) io farei molta ma molta fatica a stare e cercherei per l'appunto di dargli una scrollata...
E solo dopo aver valutato le eventuali conseguenze della stessa deciderei come muovermi valutando come possibile ipotesi anche la separazione..

P.s. Di coppie che si sono separate per motivi simili ne conosco qualcuna non sono completamente acerbo...


----------



## Trasparenza (3 Settembre 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per risponderti: no, non sono una terapeuta di coppia, ma lo è il mio psicologo e da lui apprendo tanto...
> E comunque, basta guardarsi un po' in giro per realizzare quello che abbiamo detto entrambi, non ci vuole lo psicologo...diciamo che è un consigliere fidato in più che ho.
> Fermo restando che nella mia situazione ci sono dentro io e che il cuore resta il mio ad essere ferito...
> Tornando allo specifico: certo che è la classica storia di sesso, non ti sbagli davvero, se si va sulle *chat* non si cerca di sicuro l'amore della propria vita!!
> ...


beh, ci sono anche fior fior di avvocati matrimonialisti, magari non hanno tanto tempo
da spendere sul forum troppo presi dal loro lavoro (=disastri matrimoniali creati da altri).
Tornando al caso, può darsi anche che lui fosse abituato a vivere storie di sesso di quel tipo,
in quell'episodio la moglie è stata brava a scoprirlo (esame della cronologia ?)
ma chissà cosa è avvenuto prima.
Il grande motore di questo genere di cose è ormai facebook, tutti sono iscritti lì,
ergo se conosci il tipo/la tipa in palestra o in altra situazione è facile 
recuperare il profilo (nome e cognome). E tutto il resto vien da sè, se c'è lo spirito "giusto" tra i due.


----------



## Eretteo (4 Settembre 2012)

sabrina ha detto:


> Salve a tutti sono nuova,
> mi chiamo Sabrina ho 35 anni...........
> Vorrei solo andarmene da quella casa, ma mi hanno consigliato di non farlo...non lo so... non ci capisco nulla di leggi, separazioni, avvocati...
> mi potete aiutare a capire meglio? cos'è una separazione consensuale?
> ...


Non sei tu a dovertene andare da quella casa......piuttosto lui...


----------



## Diletta (5 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> beh, ci sono anche fior fior di avvocati matrimonialisti, magari non hanno tanto tempo
> da spendere sul forum troppo presi dal loro lavoro (=disastri matrimoniali creati da altri).
> Tornando al caso, può darsi anche che lui fosse abituato a vivere storie di sesso di quel tipo,
> in quell'episodio la moglie è stata brava a scoprirlo (esame della cronologia ?)
> ...



Può anche darsi che lui sia abituato a vivere quelle "torbide" storie di sesso.
Allora il consiglio che potrei dare alla moglie è di andare fino in fondo se ha anche un minimo dubbio (e infatti è impossibile che non ce l'abbia...) per poter poi fare una valutazione il più possibile obiettiva su chi è quello sconosciuto di suo marito...
E andare fino in fondo significa scavare e indagare. So che è estenuante e nauseante e quant'altro, ma ormai è in ballo, il meccanismo si è avviato...
Oppure può optare per la strategia dello struzzo che le farebbe dire di non volere sapere altro (perché ritiene che ciò che è emerso sia già sufficiente). 
Questo lo sa lei...
Scavare nel passato è oltremodo rischioso, da paura...
Eppure io ho scelto questa via...facendomi molto male.
Ma tornassi indietro lo rifarei lo stesso.


----------

